# Hmmm... not quite sure if it’s a Hartford Model 19- recent barn find



## Jewelman13 (Dec 16, 2019)

Recent picked up very nice survivor barn find from the middle of nowhere Maine. After further discussing it with a fellow caber we’re not quite sure if it’s really a model 19. Even though the head badge says so. Definitely Hartford Columbia parts etc, but as for the frame not quite sure. The Howard tires are still soft but don’t hold air. Bottom bracket is stamped 4 9 97(pics to follow)


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> View attachment 1111119View attachment 1111120View attachment 1111121View attachment 1111122View attachment 1111123View attachment 1111124View attachment 1111125View attachment 1111126



Hmmm....I do see another set of badge holes. Regardless it's BADASS!!!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2019)

That is a beauty.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2019)

Great find!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 16, 2019)

Those tires are dangerous, at any speed!
You must sell it!
To me!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 16, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the bottom bracket date stamp:




And I’m guessing this is the first year New Departure rear hub coaster brake dating 1898


----------



## Craig Allen (Dec 16, 2019)

I think somebody just stuck that nameplate on it not knowing what it is.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 16, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> I think somebody just stuck that nameplate on it not knowing what it is.View attachment 1111420
> 
> View attachment 1111421




It’s definitely a confusing bike...


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 17, 2019)

I looked through the catalogs and it may be a Hartford but older than model 19. Looks more like  1896 - 1898 models. The chainring is definatly not original to a Columbia or Hartford.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 17, 2019)

MrColumbia said:


> I looked through the catalogs and it may be a Hartford but older than model 19. Looks more like 1896 - 1898 models. The chainring is definatly not original to a Columbia or Hartford.
> 
> View attachment 1111475





Here’s a pic from a 1903 catalog 








So I’m assuming this bike has a mixture of different year parts.


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 17, 2019)

MrColumbia said:


> I looked through the catalogs and it may be a Hartford but older than model 19. Looks more like  1896 - 1898 models. The chainring is definatly not original to a Columbia or Hartford.
> 
> View attachment 1111475




I think you're dead on sir, although it looks as though the front chainring may have been a later Hartford upgrade for more favorable gearing. The 1897 ladies Hartford linked below that Dean sold a while back matches up in a number of ways with Greg's new baby...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-ladies-circa-1897-hartford.98038/


----------

